# blank-firing handguns



## straightshooter (Nov 26, 2010)

hi folks,
i am not quite knowledgeble about firearms,i haven't used any nor do i own one. i live near an animal conservatory and have encountered big cats in my courtyard at night. i am an animal lover and do not want to kill/maim the cats. just want to scare them off.are there any handguns that fire blank cartridges with a loud booming sound? also i have been mugged twice in the vicinity of my residence by punk kids with knives. the gun should scare them off too - it should look like the real thing and fit into my trouser waist band.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow, I don't know where to start.

You don't need a gun, a toy gun, or a gun that fires blanks. I don't really know what to tell you.....


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

straightshooter said:


> also i have been mugged twice in the vicinity of my residence by punk kids with knives. the gun should scare them off too - it should look like the real thing and fit into my trouser waist band.


That could get you killed or at the very least arrested for carrying a concealed weapon.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

bruce333 said:


> That could get you killed or at the very least arrested for carrying a concealed weapon.


Roger that. A blank gun is probably worse than none at all. i suggest pepper spray and a new pair of running shoes. 
Eli


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

straightshooter said:


> hi folks,
> i am not quite knowledgeble about firearms,i haven't used any nor do i own one. i live near an animal conservatory and have encountered big cats in my courtyard at night. i am an animal lover and do not want to kill/maim the cats. just want to scare them off.are there any handguns that fire blank cartridges with a loud booming sound? also i have been mugged twice in the vicinity of my residence by punk kids with knives. the gun should scare them off too - it should look like the real thing and fit into my trouser waist band.


Wait, what? Animal conservatory? BIG cats? As in lions and tigers, oh my? I think you're just going to piss them off with blanks, and I wouldn't recommend a handgun either, more like a large-caliber rifle...leave the non-lethal methods of dealing with such animals to the experts.

And as mentioned above, trying to scare off a mugger with a fake gun is a fantastic way to end up dead; a guy who was just looking for quick cash may suddenly decide to kill if he thinks he's going to die. One of the first things my dad taught me, well before I started to shoot, is "don't run a bluff with a gun."

KG


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Get some pepper spray for the animals, and start working out, so that you can either out-fight or out run your human tormentors. Pulling a blank gun on a real bad guy probably has about an equal chance of scaring him off (one time) or causing you to end up badly injured or dead...not very good odds, if a person really enjoys living.

People who are not willing to commit to the use of lethal force in their own self defense should never bluff with a weapon that they will not use. Predatory people have good instincts when it comes to reading the actions of their prey, and there is a high likelihood that they will know that you are bluffing. Even if you are counting on your attackers to be dull-witted druggies who can be easily fooled, I would still recommend not going anywhere that is dangerous, and that you try to perfect other means of saving yourself, such as hand-to-hand combat, running, telling jokes, begging, etc.


----------



## straightshooter (Nov 26, 2010)

thanks for the advice guys i mean it. but still are there blank-firing guns on the market at all? i would like to buy one maybe graduate to a real one later on?


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

straightshooter said:


> thanks for the advice guys i mean it. but still are there blank-firing guns on the market at all? i would like to buy one maybe graduate to a real one later on?


If you're genuinely interested in moving up to a real firearm, take a firearms safety class, and start out with an air gun for practice. After your stated intentions, there are very few people on this board who will link you to what you're asking for. I, for one, cannot in good conscience do so.

KG


----------



## straightshooter (Nov 26, 2010)

come on people this is getting ridiculous.i am seriously into wwf and half a dozen other wildlife movements. i have taken professional courses in animal medicine and have saved any number of animals and birds. once hauled a cougar bitten by a snake in my pick-up all by myself to the nearest animal shelter. saved birds tangled in electric cables,birds wounded by falcons and so on.
I CANNOT BEAR TO SHOOT REAL HARDWARE AT AN ANIMAL NO MATTER WHAT.
i need a gun that fires blanks so the cats just keep off my property. can't be clearer than that.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

straightshooter said:


> i need a gun that fires blanks so the cats just keep off my property. can't be clearer than that.


It won't work. They will leave the first few times, but will quickly adapt. Even very timid wild animals become de-sensitized to loud human noises, over time.

Now, if you actually shoot one, and hang it on a fence post.....


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Don't bring a noisemaker to a knife fight (or a potential gun fight for that matter.)
As for the Cats, I'm not sure, but I would start with some bear spray, good for both types of predators. If not that, talk to a wildlife expert or 2, they might have some useful ideas.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

straightshooter said:


> ...once hauled a cougar bitten by a snake in my pick-up all by myself to the nearest animal shelter... I CANNOT BEAR TO SHOOT REAL HARDWARE AT AN ANIMAL NO MATTER WHAT.


Funny, I heard about a guy like that once...
:watching:

KG


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

straightshooter said:


> i need a gun that fires blanks so the cats just keep off my property. can't be clearer than that.


any handgun can fire a blank cartridge

Your profile lists your location as "India/US" so I would be reluctant to give you any more direction than go to a local gun shop and ask for what you want. In some US States you would have to jump through the same legal hoops (State Law, not Federal) to buy a blank only firing gun as a projectile firing gun.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

straightshooter said:


> ..._ am seriously into wwf and half a dozen other wildlife movements...I CANNOT BEAR TO SHOOT REAL HARDWARE AT AN ANIMAL NO MATTER WHAT.
> i need a gun that fires blanks so the cats just keep off my property. can't be clearer than that._


_
OK, so buy a blank-firing race-starter's gun. They're pretty inexpensive, as are their cartridges, and they can't be modified to fire live ammunition.
Depending upon where you live, a starter's pistol should be pretty easy to get, maybe even from a sporting-goods store.
But please remember, while you're being mauled by that seriously annoyed tiger, that we advised you against it.

Sometimes even a member of PETA can be confronted by a situation in which it's her life or the animal's. At that moment, one has an important choice to make.
I like animals. We have "pet" squirrels, raccoons, and birds. But I have also successfully hunted deer, squirrels, and birds, all of which I've eaten. That is not a contradiction. One can love animals and care about their welfare, and also have the mindset that when it comes to a choice or a necessity, it's the animal who dies.
I believe that your metaphorical blinders are destructively interfering with both your instincts and your intellect._


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

Bottle rockets!

get a aluminum or PVC tube and "aim" at the offending cat. you can get pretty accurate with practice.

works with starlings and other "neusance" animals that need a little coertion to relocate.

YMMV 

John


----------



## straightshooter (Nov 26, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> OK, so buy a blank-firing race-starter's gun. They're pretty inexpensive, as are their cartridges, and they can't be modified to fire live ammunition.
> Depending upon where you live, a starter's pistol should be pretty easy to get, maybe even from a sporting-goods store.
> But please remember, while you're being mauled by that seriously annoyed tiger, that we advised you against it.
> 
> ...


thanks for the info on race-starter's gun steve. also i did not know that virtually any gun can fire blanks.that's news to me.always thought blank-firers were a separate category altogether.thanks everyone for your concern folks. i realise and appreciate your insistence on real ammunition.


----------

